# Solved: AVG 8.0 won't install



## Lori 1

I've been using AVG free for quite a few years with no problem until the last few months. So I uninstalled it all and have had no luck at all with installing the AVG 8.0 Free. It looks as though it's installing then I get this message :

Local machine: installation failed
Installation :
Error: Action failed for file avgwdsvc.exe: starting service.....
Error 0x800736b1


I've searched the support for Free AVG 8.0 with no answers to this problem. Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi Error: Action failed for file avgwdsvc.exe: starting service.....
Error 0x800736b1
Can mean that the previous version of Avg has some files remaining.
Check all of Avg 7.5 has been uninstalled.


----------



## hammer1

I bet you have Ewido working in the background since you've been using AVG for a few years. You must remove this from your computer in order to install the new version. The easiest way is to remove it from the registry
Let us know how you do Lori


----------



## Lori 1

As far as I know AVG 7.5 is removed from my computer. Ok, I just did a seach on my computer for AVG 7.5 and Ewido and it found neither one on here.


----------



## hammer1

Open the Registry and find HKEY Local machine > right click on it, and from drop down menu, chick Expand
You should now be able to now RIGHT click on Software and click Expand in Menu.
You now have a alphabetical list, look for AVG and look for Ewido
By right clicking on the service/program, you have the DELETE option. Delete all Ewido and AVG.

When finished REBOOT.
Check registry again...all avg & ewido should be gone.
You are now free to do a AVG download

If you have Ewido, and remove it, REBOOT and start your download. It should install over any existing AVG files


----------



## Lori 1

Thank you, I got to my Registry by going to start, Run, typing in regedit, is this correct? If so, I didn't find any AVG programs or Ewido.


----------



## blues_harp28

Have you tried Uninstalling then reinstalling?


----------



## blues_harp28

Also check.
http://www.fixya.com/support/t632063-action_failed_file_avgwdsvc_exe


----------



## Lori 1

Yes I've installed and uninstalled it a number of times over the last month, including just a few minutes ago and still get the same error message. This is so frustrating

But for some odd reason I can't uninstall it now from add and remove, cause it won't install. I've tried downloading it to my desktop plus to my program folders and it won't install either way.


----------



## Lori 1

Thank you, it looks as though I'm not the onlyone having this problem. Do you have any idea what this means? Error 0x800736b1 AVG - resolved by START-RUN-services.msc - WINDOWS INSTALLER -make it automatic and start it.


I mean......... how do I do this?


----------



## blues_harp28

That's part of Admin tools>services.
When did that pop up?

Avg should be set to Automatic.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi Lori, long time no see, hope all is well, except this AVG problem.

Go to the start button, select run, then type services.msc --- you'll see Windows Installer. Look to see if it's disabled? If you see it and it's already stopped, choose to start it, if it's started, stop it and restart it. And then be sure it's set to automatic.


----------



## hammer1

Maybe, just maybe, where are you downloading AVG 8 from.Could be the problem.

Just in case, try a download from here:

http://majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html


----------



## mtzlplex

I believe I would go to the link I list here: http://www.grisoft.com/ww.download-tools it is AVG`s own removal tool, which will remove all traces of AVG including registry items you might not have found in your searches. After you run it, their should be no trace of AVG on your computer. If that is what your problem was, you should now be able to install AVG 8.


----------



## Blackmirror

Would this be a job for revo uninstaller

http://www.revouninstaller.com/

I didnt realise AVG had their own tool 
we were posting at the same time


----------



## Lori 1

Hi Candy, wow I'm in a real mess here and my head is really spinning from it all, But I thank everyone for there responses. I have the services open but don't have a clue as what to do. ( it's the first time I've ever had that open) and am afraid to make any changes cause I don't know what I'm doing in there. I see the Windows installer the start up type is Manual and there's nothing where it says status. I'm really confused.
Also I've downloaded AVG from different links.


----------



## Lori 1

Ok I think I figured the windows installer out and set it to automatic, and am going to try and install AVG again, will let ya know, shortly............


----------



## ~Candy~

Lori 1 said:


> Hi Candy, wow I'm in a real mess here and my head is really spinning from it all, But I thank everyone for there responses. I have the services open but don't have a clue as what to do. ( it's the first time I've ever had that open) and am afraid to make any changes cause I don't know what I'm doing in there. I see the Windows installer the start up type is Manual and there's nothing where it says status. I'm really confused.
> Also I've downloaded AVG from different links.


Just change it to automatic.


----------



## Lori 1

I've done everything that was suggested here. I downloaded AVG from major geeks........... again and still no luck.


----------



## mtzlplex

Well, if using AVGs own removal tool I suggested didn`t help, and nothing is working via the windows installer suggestions, you could for an experiment download a different free AV, ie Avast/Avira, and see if you can do an install of one of those. If so, at least you will have a AV on your computer, if that install also fails, and it tells you why, you have at least narrowed it down to it either being a AVG problem, or not being one.


----------



## ~Candy~

After you made the registry change, did you reboot?


----------



## hammer1

Lori:
Are you using ZoneAlarm Firewall by any chance ? If so, go Firewall setting> Advanced> and reset to MEDIUM rather than HIGH.
Other than that the only thing I can think of is Lighting Seven candles and dancing around a dead cat
Good Luck


----------



## Lori 1

hammer1 said:


> Lori:
> Are you using ZoneAlarm Firewall by any chance ? If so, go Firewall setting> Advanced> and reset to MEDIUM rather than HIGH.
> Other than that the only thing I can think of is Lighting Seven candles and dancing around a dead cat
> Good Luck


No, I stopped using ZoneAlarm back when the Windows update caused people including myself major problems. I'm using Windows Firewall now. I downloaded AVG again and got this while trying to install it. This makes no sense to me.

lol I doubt the candles and the dead cat thing would work, lol,lol


----------



## Blackmirror

Did you try revo from my link


----------



## tomdkat

Lori 1 said:


> I downloaded AVG again and got this while trying to install it. This makes no sense to me.


The installer wants you to close your Internet Explorer browser window.

Peace...


----------



## Lori 1

Blackmirror said:


> Did you try revo from my link


Yes I used the revo,but it didn't show or find anything AVG on my computer.

Yes I restarted my computer after only finding Grisoft and deleting it.

Ok, Thank you Tom


----------



## Lori 1

Ok................. I'm giving up on AVG are there any other free antivirus programs that are fairly easy to use and understand? Besides Avast.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi there is a list given here.
http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-virus.htm
But out of that list id choose Avast.


----------



## ~Candy~

On the error message you posted, you need to close every browser web page you have open as AVG implants itself there. In the picture you posted, you still had one browser window open. Close it, and you should be ok.


----------



## Lori 1

Thank you for the list, blues_harp28, and Thanks Candy for the reminder to close all browser windows when installing a program. I did what IMP43 suggested, I downloaded,installed and ran Avira earlier with no problem. I'm not familiar with this program,and don't really like it, but at least I know now that it's AVG that was the problem and not my computer. Thanks everyone for your help and patients.


----------



## ~Candy~

Actually, it's not a problem with AVG. MANY programs you install request or requre that you close the web browsers you have open 

If you don't like the new program, I'd certainly try AVG once again, with all browser windows closed....then if it does install, you can uninstall the other one


----------



## mtzlplex

Actually it`s IMP49, not IMP43, but I have been called worse LOL. I had AVG free for 9 years, and always liked/ had no problems with it, and always suggested it as an AV. As soon as they came out with version 8, and stopped support/updates for 7.5. a lot of problems emerged with certain systems/and OS, (which don`t get me wrong they might have finally got figured out in some circumstances, but people are still having problems). I didn`t want to wait for them to fix their problems, so I switched to Avira, I didn`t want to, but I did, on my 2 computers, one with 2000, one with XP home. Agree, it is different looking from AVG, you have to give it a chance. First 2/3 weeks I had it, I thought I might not like it. Well, after getting used to it for 2 months, even my wife who liked AVG got used to it, no problem, no virus, ect. When you get the update window that suggests you might want to update to the premium, all you have to do is X out of that window, just one click is all it takes. I personally think after having it for a couple of months, that it is easier to navigate than AVG, and I have noticed no difference in my protection. Note: this is just my opinion, and how Avira works on my computer might be different than how it works on yours. I have always been of a mind that the best software for your computer is the one that works the best on your computer, not the one that someone else thinks is the best, it`s up to you.


----------



## Lori 1

IMP49 said:


> Actually it`s IMP49, not IMP43, but I have been called worse LOL. I had AVG free for 9 years, and always liked/ had no problems with it, and always suggested it as an AV. As soon as they came out with version 8, and stopped support/updates for 7.5. a lot of problems emerged with certain systems/and OS, (which don`t get me wrong they might have finally got figured out in some circumstances, but people are still having problems). I didn`t want to wait for them to fix their problems, so I switched to Avira, I didn`t want to, but I did, on my 2 computers, one with 2000, one with XP home. Agree, it is different looking from AVG, you have to give it a chance. First 2/3 weeks I had it, I thought I might not like it. Well, after getting used to it for 2 months, even my wife who liked AVG got used to it, no problem, no virus, ect. When you get the update window that suggests you might want to update to the premium, all you have to do is X out of that window, just one click is all it takes. I personally think after having it for a couple of months, that it is easier to navigate than AVG, and I have noticed no difference in my protection. Note: this is just my opinion, and how Avira works on my computer might be different than how it works on yours. I have always been of a mind that the best software for your computer is the one that works the best on your computer, not the one that someone else thinks is the best, it`s up to you.


Opps sorry about the typo on your name IMP49, I have to agree with you with what works best on ones computer, rather than what someone else thinks is best. It looks as though I'm going to have to get use to Avira cause I've been trying to reinstall AVG on my computer for a month now with no luck at all. (smile) with all browser windows closed too,lol. I was reading over the link http://www.fixya.com/support/t632063...e_avgwdsvc_exe that was posted on here and saw that people with Compaq computers are getting the same error message as I am when trying to install AVG. I tried to install it again last night after Candy posted the last time, and tried again awhile ago still with no luck. Thanks everyone for your quick responses and trying to help me in this matter.


----------



## blues_harp28

I had Avg 7.5 installed>then upgraded to Avg 8 also had some problems as did many and yes it had to go.
Fare play to you that you spent so much time trying to install it I gave up after two days.


----------



## Lori 1

LOL, Thanks, I gave it one heck of a shot but didn't win the battle so feel it's time to move on.


----------



## telecom69

There is one other thing you could try since you are a very determined young lady, go to the AVG forums and try your luck there http://freeforum.avg.com/index.php?0


----------



## Lori 1

Thanks Telecom69, I've been there a number of times but haven't posted any questions,lol so maybe it's time I do huh? lol


----------



## clsxmas

Perhaps this resource could help you if you post the issue there:
http://www.helpmerick.com/avg_free_antivirus_8_0_upgrade_video_tip.htm?page=1


----------



## Lori 1

clsxmas said:


> Perhaps this resource could help you if you post the issue there:
> http://www.helpmerick.com/avg_free_antivirus_8_0_upgrade_video_tip.htm?page=1


Thanks clsxmas, maybe eventually I'll be able to get AVG back after all. (smile)


----------



## Blackmirror

Did you try revo uninstaller ??

http://www.revouninstaller.com/

to completely rid your PC of AVG


----------



## Lori 1

Blackmirror said:


> Did you try revo uninstaller ??
> 
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/
> 
> to completely rid your PC of AVG


Yes I downloaded it, but didn't really understand how to use it. It showed programs on here but I didn't see anything AVG on it. Could you help me out on how to use revo uninstaller?
In searching for AVG items.


----------



## Blackmirror

If AVG is there it will be in the main window
Are you up to date with all windows updates ?


----------



## Lori 1

Blackmirror said:


> If AVG is there it will be in the main window
> Are you up to date with all windows updates ?


Ok, I thought that's how it worked, yep I'm up to date on my Windows updates.


----------



## Blackmirror

Try a search 
start search and enter AVG
see what pops up please


----------



## Lori 1

Nothing popped up.

I've been reading on here: http://freeforum.avg.com/list.php?12 and got to thinking and out of curiousity I right clicked on the AVG icon on my desk. lol,lol I'm on a roll here,lol

Ok..... What I found is....... through Security on my computer ...... This AVG icon (program, application) came from another computer and might be blocked.

Sooo apparently this application is blocked from installing on my computer.

I need a second opinion on what I'm thinking here............

Is it possible that some security program on my computer is blocking this program (AVG) from installing right on my computer ?.

So should I unblock it?


----------



## Blackmirror

Where did you download it from ??


----------



## Lori 1

http://free.avg.com/ww.download?prd=afe

But I've also downloaded it from major geeks too


----------



## Blackmirror

What firewall are you using please


----------



## Lori 1

Windows Firewall


----------



## Blackmirror

Can you try this 
Download avg8 from the grisoft website
disconnect from the internet
turn windows firewall off and try to reinstall again


----------



## telecom69

Sounds very likely that is the reason,so yes go on and unblock it, and I bet that AVG will install .....


----------



## Lori 1

Blackmirror said:


> Can you try this
> Download avg8 from the grisoft website
> disconnect from the internet
> turn windows firewall off and try to reinstall again


I did this and still get the error and no install. Also I unblocked it and it still wouldn't install.


----------



## buf

Hope you learn to like Avira, or whatever. I have just read all of the 51 posts here, and with crossed fingers/legs, I hoped you would find the answer to the AVG problem. (do you know how hard it is to type with crossed fingers  ) Maybe an answer is out there---somewhere.


----------



## telecom69

Lori 1 said:


> I did this and still get the error and no install. Also I unblocked it and it still wouldn't install.


Afraid I have no more ideas for you now but I did find this in another forum that solved the problem for the poster (same as yours) dont know if you want to go through with it though ..

Re: Why won't AVG 8.0 install? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before going any further down this path, I recommend you take some time for a little cleanup and maintenance.

Restart you computer in Safe Mode. Open Windows Explorer, click Tooks, choose Folder Options. Click the View tab. Scroll down a bit. Click the radio button next to "Show hidden files and folders" and clear the checkbox next to "Hide protected operating system files (recommended)". Click Apply, then click the Apply to All button near the top of the dialog box. Finally, delete everything in the following file locations:

c:\temp
c:\windows\temp
c:\documents and settings\<<your username>>\local settings\temp
c:\documents and settings\<<your username>>\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5

Close Windows Explorer. Click Start, Choose Run, and type MSCONFIG in the box. Click the Services tab, then check the box that says "Hide all Microsoft Services". Click the "Disable All" button, then click Apply. Click the Startup tab, click the "Disable All" button, and click OK. Click Reboot Now.

When Windows comes back up, you should have acceptable performance. Grab Windows XP Service Pack 3 while you're at it. There's little point in downloading SP2, then downloading more than 90 additional updates via Windows Update when you can get all it in one fell swoop.

Follow the directions above for accessing MSCONFIG. Click the radio button that says "Normal Startup", click OK, and Reboot Now.


----------



## Lori 1

buf said:


> Hope you learn to like Avira, or whatever. I have just read all of the 51 posts here, and with crossed fingers/legs, I hoped you would find the answer to the AVG problem. (do you know how hard it is to type with crossed fingers  ) Maybe an answer is out there---somewhere.


Thanks for your kind words here. I'm still holding on to Hope that I can get AVG back without having to go out and buy it. lol yes I do kind of know what it's like to type with fingers crossed. (smile)


----------



## Lori 1

I went back to the AVG forums, there are 320 pages of problems that people are having with AVG 8 Free. Avira seems to be working fine for me, so I'm giving up for good on AVG and all the problems that goes along with it, at least for me. I thank everyone for their posts and trying to help me with this problem.


----------



## johnnychimpo711

Hey Lori, try Reinstalling .net Framework, I had the same problems, and I was pulling my hair out trying to figure the damn thing out. Started thinking about what could possibly cause my problem. I figured out that it was a program that was conflicting, because I did everything from installing it through safe mode, I emailed AVG, which was no help. They had some program that they sent me that was supposed to diagnose the problem, but I got tired of waiting for a response. So on a whim I reinstalled every program that could possibly conflict with it, and low and behold after installing the .net framework version 3.5 after googling that, I reinstalled avg, and it works as it did. Hope this helps you if you haven't already bought the full version.

Ryan


----------

